# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته سنجش 95

## farshid1360

با سلام
دوستانی که  از انتخاب رشته سنجش استفاده کردن
لطفا در مورد امکانات نرم افزار و دقت اون توضیح بدن ممنون میشم

----------

